# Black Cat



## Momo(th) (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone else here reads/watches the manga/anime Black Cat?

Black Cat is my favorite Manga, because it got me into manga, really. Likable characters, funny moments, good artwork, great pacing, what's not to love about it?

So. . . anyone else like Black Cat?


----------



## Cerberus87 (May 10, 2012)

I've watched a few episodes and thought it was cool, but I never got hooked...


----------



## Palamon (May 11, 2012)

*OMG OMG OMG OMG BLACK CAT.* DAT ANIME... Dat anime was amazing. I instantly fell in love with it when I saw the first episode. Sven, Train and Eve are an amazing trio okay?


----------

